# Bought a "clean car" according to carfax, but dealer shows possible structural damage



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

I have been looking for cars online for almost 3 weeks now. Yesterday I found a great deal: kbb price, excellent condition, low miles, and very well maintained (regular oil changes) on a corolla. I checked the carfax and the only thing I saw about it that I didnt like was that it had a "minor" accident. I assume that by minor they mean a not too big scratch or fender bender (carfax also tells you this). I bought the car, but now when I look at one of the pages of the contract, it clearly says that the car was repaired because of a structural damage. The passenger side torque and torque box were repaired or underwent some type of work. 
Should I worry at this point? Im not familiar with those components, so Im not sure if this is something critical I should pay more attention to.
Here are the pics of the carfax, and of the diagram showing the repair as given by the dealer:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You read the contract AFTER you bought it? 
Drive it until it falls apart -- hopefully it won't be anytime soon.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Illini said:


> You read the contract AFTER you bought it?
> Drive it until it falls apart -- hopefully it won't be anytime soon.


I thought that was just a disclosure that I wont hold the dealer liable for any repairs done on the car prior to the purchase. Since carfax looked good and didnt read: "structural damage", I thought everything was ok. The previous owner continue driving the car for around 10k miles more (one more year), so I dont think its a big deal. I just wanted to know the input from some car experts that know about this torque parts.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Look at the tires. Are they brand new? Or are they old enough to see the wear patterns? If so, do the wear patterns on one or more the tires show any misalignment? 

Consider taking the car in for a front and rear wheel alignment. If the technician states that one or more tires cannot be aligned due to structural damage.... then you will know what you're facing. If the cars passes with flying colors do what Illini suggested.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

k4ever said:


> I have been looking for cars online for almost 3 weeks now. Yesterday I found a great deal: kbb price, excellent condition, low miles, and very well maintained (regular oil changes) on a corolla. I checked the carfax and the only thing I saw about it that I didnt like was that it had a "minor" accident. I assume that by minor they mean a not too big scratch or fender bender (carfax also tells you this). I bought the car, but now when I look at one of the pages of the contract, it clearly says that the car was repaired because of a structural damage. The passenger side torque and torque box were repaired or underwent some type of work.
> Should I worry at this point? Im not familiar with those components, so Im not sure if this is something critical I should pay more attention to.
> Here are the pics of the carfax, and of the diagram showing the repair as given by the dealer:
> 
> ...


I would definitely research it...


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> I would definitely research it...


This is actually very helpful. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

CARFAX reports are compiled through your VIN barcode being scanned at auto repair, oil change and other type facilities. The CARFAX does not include any damage that occurs and is NOT repaired. Also, some old school auto repair joints do not have the technology to share the repair report. They will not be listed in the CARFAX.
I requested a CARFAX on my vehicle. I have been the sole owner for 8 years. I was just curious to take a look at the history of oil changes etc. There is a one time charge of around $11. I believe the free reports will show how many times the vehicle was sold and if there has been repairs. When the air bags deploy that info will also be included.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What year and how much did you pay. see carfax can be a guide if its an 09 toyota with 90k and $5000 AS per a 2018 for $15,000 with 25,000 miles on it. that car would go back.
you must weigh out the options as used car market is so hard now. new cars 2021 last years models full MSRP..so include the year and numbers to see the real info. 
i can for sure said it probably had a nice small hit in the from like it says. but the price dictates this.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I wonder if Carfax will will include the structural damage on your future car reports if you inquire about it.

Seems to me they have nothing to lose by including it (now that they have been made aware of the problem).

You are no longer their "customer".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberyouber said:


> I would definitely research it...
> 
> View attachment 625663


Looks to me like this "guarantee" only covers "title problems *that were reported by a DMV and not included in this report"*


----------

